# Etwas bremst



## Fie (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, es gibt kein Limit für Threadserstellungen 

Also, wenn ich so am Fahren bin, bremst ab und an irgendwas mein Kona ab. Ich merke das ganz deutlich. Ich hab schon geguckt, ob was zwischen den Bremsbelägen klemmt, aber da ist nichts. Vielleicht mal Beläge wechseln? Luft drin?

Nächste Frage:

Kann ich jede x-beliebige Bremsscheibe verbauen? Ich würde gerne die Vordere wechseln, da die mir zu sehr klingelt und das nervt.
Also mir geht es um das Fabrikat, nicht um die Größe, denn das versteht sich ja von selbst. Und auch klar, die Schrauben müssen passen, ich glaube, 6 habe ich. Wie die Meisten eben. Ich bremse mit Shimano. 

Danke euch!

Grüßle

Micha


----------



## Pfadfinderin (25. Mai 2010)

Klar kannst du eine andere Scheibe reinmachen, musst nicht die teuren Original-Scheiben verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (25. Mai 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Klar kannst du eine andere Scheibe reinmachen, musst nicht die teuren Original-Scheiben verbauen.



War mir fast klar, aber nachfragen ist evtl. gesünder


----------



## damage0099 (25. Mai 2010)

Auf die Reibringhöhe achten! .

Ist die ggf. kleiner, kann es beim bremsen unangenehm "ruckeln", da die Bremsbeläge an den Streben mehr Auflagefläche haben.
Dann hilft nur: Andere Beläge oder die vorhandenen abschleifen / anfasen.


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (25. Mai 2010)

Hi Fie!

Welche Bremse fährst Du genau? Was meinst du mit klingeln?

Grundsätzlich gibt es nur 2 Bremsscheibenaufnahmen: 6-Loch oder Centerlock. Der Durchmesser sollte passen (Achtung bei 180er Scheiben gibt es auch welche mit 185er Durchmesser) und die Scheibendicke ist auch nicht immer gleich.

Gruß


----------



## Masira (26. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich so am Fahren bin, bremst ab und an irgendwas mein Kona ab.



das ist nicht dein ernst oder? 
setz dich mal auf dein bike und schau dir ganz genau die gegend um dein hinterrad an. (tipp: es schlieft tatsächlich was, aber nicht die bremse)
für alle die die nciht so auf dem schlauch stehen: xD


----------



## Yetibike (26. Mai 2010)

na ich steh zumindest auch auf´m Schlauch. Schutzblech oder die gigantische Bremskraftabstützung (hatte meine 1000er ne kleinere) hoffe ich doch das Fie das schon kontrolliert hat. Komm machs nicht so spannend? Oder ist das ein Bildfehlersuchspiel?

@Fie, wegen Deine Bremsscheibe, denke das klingeln kommt nicht unbedingt von der Scheibe, eher von den Belägen die dann immer an die Scheibe schlagen. Bevor Du dir da, wenn die auch billig ist, was kaufts.............


----------



## everywhere.local (26. Mai 2010)

Fie schrieb:


> Also, wenn ich so am Fahren bin, bremst ab und an irgendwas mein Kona ab. Ich merke das ganz deutlich.



vlt lässt sich ja jemand von dir ziehen?


----------



## Masira (26. Mai 2010)

Yetibike schrieb:


> na ich steh zumindest auch auf´m Schlauch. Schutzblech oder die gigantische Bremskraftabstützung



na immerhin näher dran. die bremsmomentabstützung ist es nicht.(könnte zwar auch sein, kann ich abe rnich einschätzen, sollte durch hinsehen ja rauszufinden sein  )

lösung: 
aufs bike setzen und den sag checken. nachdem das coilair 165mm federweg hat dürfte das "passgenau-und-möglichst-dicht-am-reifen" montierte schutzblech bereits da aufliegen und schleifen... falls nicht, stimmt der sag auch schon nicht 

beim einfedern bewegt sich das hinterrad nach hinten-oben. was wird da wohl als erstes schleifen? eben...

davon abgesehn, schutzblech is doch langweilig, bisschen dreck gehört mit dazu.


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Mai 2010)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> vlt lässt sich ja jemand von dir ziehen?


Hallo Basti^^ 

mist ich wurde enttarnt....jetzt muss mich wer anders den Berg mit hoch nehm


----------



## Hummelbrumm (26. Mai 2010)

Masira schrieb:


> lösung:
> aufs bike setzen und den sag checken. nachdem das coilair 165mm federweg hat dürfte das "passgenau-und-möglichst-dicht-am-reifen" montierte schutzblech bereits da aufliegen und schleifen... falls nicht, stimmt der sag auch schon nicht
> 
> beim einfedern bewegt sich das hinterrad nach hinten-oben. was wird da wohl als erstes schleifen? eben...



Das kenn ich 
Ich hab auch so ein schleifen gehört und hatte schon Angst am Anfang das der Dämpfer vom Werk aus im Eimer ist. 

Bis ich herausgefunden hatte was es ist hat es ein paar Kilometer gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (26. Mai 2010)

Also wenn das Schutzbleck streift, hör ich das und das ist es nicht was BREMST!
Soviel Kraft kann ein Schutzblech nicht aufbringen um ein Bike so abzubremsen. Es ist wirklich so, als wenn hinten einer zieht. Die BMA sitzt perfekt und hat keinerlei Spiel (bis auf das, welches sie haben muß)! Die stützt ja auch nur ab, mehr nicht. Die könnte gar nicht bremsen! Wer ohne Schutzblech fährt, soll das tun! Mich langweilt eher so ein cooles Gehabe! Aber danke für´s Gespräch!

Dass das Klingeln von den Belägen kommen könnte, ist eine neue Variante. Ich dachte eher, dass die Scheibe unwuchtig ist. Aber irgendwie leuchtet es ein, da es nicht immer klingelt, sondern nur wenn ich schnell fahre. Oder doch ne Unwucht? Die Bremsen funktionieren für meine Verhältnisse super. 
Vorne ist ne 203er und hinten eine 160er Scheibe drauf. 

Was könnte noch bremsen?


----------



## Masira (26. Mai 2010)

bitte für das gespräch... dann werd ich eben nicht weiter posten und aufzählen was schleifen könnte. hätte da noch einige ideeen, aber dann halt nicht. 

das schutzblech in dieser position zu fahren ist einfach nur unsinnig. das kann nichts anderes als schleifen. damit auch noch zu leben und es schleifen zu lassen und sich evtl den federweg damit zu begrenzen ist iwie, nunja...

zum brems-klingeln: suchfunktion hilft, gibts schon tausend mal...

ich seh schon, ich geh wieder in meine "männerbereich" zurück aus dem ich gekommen bin, is mir hier zu.... resolut...


----------



## decolocsta (26. Mai 2010)

is eig. kein cooles gelaber, der Kerl hat schon recht,
der Hinterrad kann sich bewegen des Schutzblech ist fix und müsste schon im SAG komplett auf dem Reifen aufliegen, gibt sicher für Fullys funktionierende Schutzblechsysteme, dieses tut es auf keinen Fall, zumindest nicht so wie es auf dem Bild ausgerichtet ist.

Zu deinem Problem,
merkst du auch das da was bremst wenn du z.b. das Hinterrad am Sattel anhebst und es andrehst? dreht es sich frei und leicht?
Ansonsten rantasten,
mal ein anderes Hinterrad einbauen, mal den Bremssattel lösen und irgendwie am Rahmen befestigen so das er nicht mit der Scheibe kontaktiert usw.
Sich da mal rantasten.


----------



## Yetibike (26. Mai 2010)

Bremsscheibenunwucht, meinst Du die BS ist krumm, dann kannst Du die vorsichtig biegen, sollte aber auch im stehen sichtbar sein.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Mai 2010)

...ma in nen laden bringen und nachgucken lassen - wäre dann auch ne möglichkeit ... oft kommen wir laien gar net auf diverse kleinigkeiten ...und die bremserei is ja schon sehr störend , denk´ich mal ... viel glück !! k.


----------



## firefighter76 (26. Mai 2010)

steckachse (schnellspanner) festgenug angezogen ? lagerspiel der nabe zu fest oder zu lose ? wenn zu fest dann dreht es sich schwehrer, wenn zu lose dann eiert die bremsscheibe im bremssattel. sieht dann so aus wie verzogen. jeh nach unwucht kann das auch zum leichten abbremsen führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fie (27. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, für wie blöd manche Männer Frauen halten! 
Das Schutzblech ist nicht fix! Es läßt sich von Hand in sämtliche Richtungen bewegen und das ohne Kraftaufwand. Sollte also der Reifen am Schutzblech ab und an *streifen*, gibt es nach. Und etwas was nachgiebt - *kann nicht bremsen!!!* Zumindest nicht so, dass man das Gefühl hat, es würde hinten einer ziehen!


Danke, dass es Menschen gibt, die richtig lesen können!

Also, das mit den Bremsbelägen leuchtet mir ein, zwecks dem Klingeln. Ich kann mit blosem Auge keine Unwucht erkennen. Und es ist ja nur, wenn ich besonderst schnell fahren. Also den Berg runter z.B. Wenn die BS eine Unwucht hätte, würde man das doch sehen an der Gabel, denn da ist so wenig Platz dazwischen, dass müßte auffallen (Schleifspuren), oder? 

Ich habe das Gefühl, dass das Abbremsen vom Hinterrad kommt. Aber ein Gefühl kann ja auch täuschen. Ich ziehe es mal in Betracht, die Beläge zu wechseln oder sie mir genauer zu betrachten.

An den Naben wurde nichts gemacht. Schnellspanner sitzen bombig. Und es ist ja nicht die ganze Zeit, sondern nur ab und zu. Komische Sache...

Danke euch!


----------



## michahi (27. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kannst du ab und zu genauer beschreiben ?

Wenn es die Naben wären sollte das recht konnstant sein, wie auch die beläge.

Vielleicht doch mal die hintere Nabe das Lager Prüfen lassen ?

Wenn du schnell Fährst ist es dann ein dauerklingeln oder Sporadisch ?

Bremse, Lagerschaden oder Spiel halte ich aus dem Bauch raus für Möglich .


----------



## Delgado (27. Mai 2010)

michahi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du ab und zu genauer beschreiben ?
> 
> ...





Narben werden auch immer total überbewertet.


----------



## everywhere.local (27. Mai 2010)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hallo Basti^^
> 
> mist ich wurde enttarnt....jetzt muss mich wer anders den Berg mit hoch nehm



Hallo... äähh.. Kenny 


*******, wo bin ich denn hier gelandet??? 
Das passiert, wenn man nur oben auf "Neue Beiträge" klickt 
Ich verzieh mich mal besser wieder ^^


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2010)

Du hast aber ein armes Rad, wenn es schon Narben hat. Du meinst Naben, oder?

Fie: Das Klingeln der Scheibe, wenn du schnell fährst, kommt wahrscheinlich davon, dass, wenn die Bremse warm ist, sich danach die Bremskolben nicht ganz gleichmäßig zurückstellen (ist aber bei allen Bremsen so) und wenn du dann schnell unterwegs bist, verwindet es die Gabel ganz leicht, wodurch dann die Scheibe an den Belägen schleift. Du kannst dann nur probieren, die Scheibe in die Richtung bißl zu drücken, wo es schleift und dann an der Bremse zu ziehen, sodass sich danach diese Seite weiter zurückstellt. Hm, irgendwie kompliziert zu schreiben.
Nochmal zum Schutzblech: Hey, wenn das schleift, das macht doch einen ohrenbetäubenden Krach! Ich glaub nicht, dass Fie taub ist. Und natürlich kann man so ein Schutzblech auf dem Fully fahren, solange man es weit genug oben montiert. Mit Stützeversenken sieht´s halt dann schlecht aus.


----------



## Fie (27. Mai 2010)

Also das ab und zu tritt einfach auf. Ich bin so am Fahren und plötzlich zieht was. In der Ebene und auch am Berg hoch. Bergrunter ist logischer Weise nichts zu merken. 

Und das Klingeln macht es einfach in einem bestimmten Rhytmus. Je nach dem, wie schnell ich eben bin. Aber es ist jetzt nicht durchgehend. 

Also ich habe solche Kool Stop Beläge, was wahrscheinlich nicht von Belangen ist, aber wie lange halten solche Beläge und wie oft sollte man seine Bremsen entlüften und neu bestücken (Service)?

Dass mein Schutzblech an und ab *schleift*, ist einfach so. Und das macht nicht wirklich einen ohrenbetäubenden Krach. Eher so ein ratsch, wenn ich einen Bordstein runter fahre. Und meistens, habe ich es weit genug oben. Auf diesem Bild habe ich es halt runtergedrückt, zu Fotozwecken  mehr nicht. Wenn ich bei diesem Wetter fahre und ja, ich fahre durch strömenden Regen und der Matsch bleibt da nicht aus. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass ich durch Seeplatten fahre. Ich habe nur eine Jacke und die sieht selbst mit Schutzblech danach aus wie die Sau. Lieber bin ich eine Langweilerin, weil ich mit Schutzblech fahre wenn es Katzen hagelt und ich Sturzbächleins überquere, als ein Möchtegernobercooler Nichtschutzblechfahrer! Den Schuh kann sich jetzt anziehen, wer will! 

Danke, für die "guten und sinnvollen" Antworten!


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

Das mit dem Klingeln hängt auch vom Profil und der Geschwindigkeit ab.
Meine klingelt vorn zw. 23 und 25km/h, mein Kumpel klingelt von 20-ca. 23....wurde schon zu oft drüber geschrieben....

Ja, das mit dem "bremsen" bei dir ist so ne Sache.....kann es sein, daß die Bremse "klemmt"?

Wenn es das nächste mal "bremst" würd ich mal anhalten (wenns geht, ausrollen lassen + nicht bremsen).
Vorder- und Hinterrad auf Leichtgängigkeit prüfen. Dann weißt du mehr.


----------



## Fie (27. Mai 2010)

Okay, mach ich!

Sann ist das mit dem Klingeln "normal"  Danke sehr!

Ich habe übrigends Shimano Deore BR-M525 verbaut, also nichts Besonderes!
Es kann ja nicht schaden, dieser Bremse einfach mal einen Service zu verpassen, oder?


----------



## damage0099 (27. Mai 2010)

ja.
Je größer die Bremsscheibe, desto eher klingelt sie.
Es gibt auch Abhilfen (naja, aussehen, Gewicht usw.....), aber es bringt was: "Gummischeiben" die hinter die Bremsscheibe montiert / geklemmt werden, und ein Vibrieren verhindern (sollen).
Die Kolben kannst ja mal gängig machen, die Beläge raus + sauber machen alles.


----------



## Yetibike (27. Mai 2010)

damage0099 schrieb:


> Wenn es das nächste mal "bremst" würd ich mal anhalten (wenns geht, ausrollen lassen + nicht bremsen).
> Vorder- und Hinterrad auf Leichtgängigkeit prüfen. Dann weißt du mehr.


 
Das ist dann wohl der beste und vor allen Dingen der billigste Vorschlag, den würd ich als erstes Mal machen. Wegen dem klingeln der Bremse....gewöhn Dich dran wenns klingelt sind die noch da. Mit der Größe der Scheibe hat es richtigerweiße auch was zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Mai 2010)

Wenn du Bremse bremst, brauchst du auch keinen Service. Wenn sie entlüftet werden muss, dann merkst du das daran, dass der Bremshebel leer durchgeht, zumindest ein Stück, dann ist Luft drin => entlüften. Wie lange die Beläge halten, hängt von den Belägen und von der Scheibengröße ab. Mit meiner Marta bin ich nur 18.000 - 20.000hm gekommen, die A2Z Beläge meiner Avid halten doppelt so lange. Und natürlich auch vom Höhenprofil deiner Touren. Ich glaub, wenn ich hier nur an der Isar fahren würde, da könnt ich wahrscheinlich 100.000hm drauf fahren, denn bei den flachen Abfahrten muss man sogut wie garnicht bremsen. Schnelle Abfahrten, wo man dann vor einer Kurve von 50 auf 15 kmh bremst, kosten viel Belag, langsame Trails eigentlich auch weniger. Wenn die Kolben nicht mehr gängig sind (nicht immer hilft reinigen alleine) oder die Bremse suppt, dann ist auch ein Service nötig.


----------

